# South Florida Herf



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

I'd like to put together a S. Florida Herf. How many of us are in the area that rould be interested? I'm thinking Miami to West Palm area. Maybe i can get a little help from "Made in Dade" who works at one best b&m's down here and they have four stores. Also have a connection with Miami Cigar Company that may want to participate.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

There are many gorillas in our area my friend.

Our hangouts are L.J's fine cigars in Palm Beach Gardens as well as Tobaccoworld which is in Pompano Beach. I think we can come up with something, our herfs are legendary. We would love to meet you meng.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Herf???
Isn't that like waking up in the morning for us?:r

Considering our last one was this past Saturday, I think we are long overdue for another.:r

(Jeopardy theme playing in the background)...............date and time? Saturday is almost here again.:r

As Mikey said, we have had some classics.
One of the best was this past February.
Amazing all the folks that came from all over, including New Zealand, and all the vendors that participated.
Check this out.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99096

We sure know how to party like a rock star.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

apparently i need to check out the herf forum more often, i'm up to drive anywhere, plus i've bought way too many cigars this week and need to spred the wealth.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmmmm. Since I'm relocating to S. Florida I will have to attend one in the near future. :tu


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Dude !?!?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

madurofan said:


> Dude !?!?


Hope to be settled in by the end of July.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

rrplasencia said:


> apparently i need to check out the herf forum more often, i'm up to drive anywhere, plus i've bought way too many cigars this week and need to spred the wealth.


Richard, would you like to join us this saturday in West Palm. I could give you directions if you need them. We have Ron1YY, Harryculo, myself and hopefully Carlos (Blueface) We have plenty of cigars to pass around as well


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Hmmmm. Since I'm relocating to S. Florida I will have to attend one in the near future. :tu


Get out of here!!!!!!
When?
Where?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mikey,
I might try to make it tomorrow for a short while.
I have a rough morning and dinner with friends at six but let's see what happens.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I live near Orlando now, but my parents and in-laws still live in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale. Please let me know where and when you guys are meeting up and I'll try to sneak it in as a visit to the folks as well.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> We have plenty of cigars to pass around as well


Us?
No way!:r
We need to introduce him to "flying" cigars.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Get out of here!!!!!!
> When?
> Where?


PM sent. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> We need to introduce him to "flying" cigars.


Just don't touch anything, rrplasencia, and you will be okay......you may need to practice your duck-and-roll techniques.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Just don't touch anything, rrplasencia, and you will be okay......you may need to practice your duck-and-roll techniques.


:r:r:r
There was a time we stuffed tubos so they could fly faster and harder.
Those were the days.
Then my wife went and stuck a heavy box in the trunk, on top of my empty tubos and that tradition came to an end.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Mikey,
> I might try to make it tomorrow for a short while.
> I have a rough morning and dinner with friends at six but let's see what happens.


Hope you can, but if not don't sweat it there's always next Saturday.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Made in Dade said:


> Richard, would you like to join us this saturday in West Palm. I could give you directions if you need them. We have Ron1YY, Harryculo, myself and hopefully Carlos (Blueface) We have plenty of cigars to pass around as well


would love to but i work saturday. i'm a chef so whenever you got out to eat or celebrate that's when i work. i'm off sundays. are the herfs ever on sundays? hector is doing some don lino africa events this weekend at oasis(sat) and vilar (sun) shops for anybody in the area.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Check this out for a potentially awesome herf chance.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1734827#post1734827


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

mikey... my old man bailed on me last saturday i was supposed to come up and hang... lets get the boys together this sunday maybe and herf... sat is going to be hectic because its my little sisters 21st bday so we will tied up... let us know if that works


----------

